# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Darvinizmi

## Sokoli

Do te kisha deshiren qe anetaret e forumit te shpreheshin lirshem se c'ka mendojne ne lidhje me teorine e Evolucionit.

----------


## Albo

Per mua eshte vetem nje prove me shume se njerezit e kane me te lehte te besojne te pabesueshmen, se sa te besojne ate qe jetojne dhe e shohin me syte e tyre dite per dite. Eshte gati e njejta ndjenje mospranimi sic e ka i biri per te atin kur arin nje fare moshe.

Teoria e Darvinit mbi evolucionin nuk provon asgje, por vetem sa hedh poshte me fjale egzistencen e Zotit dhe Fjales se Tij.

----------


## baobabi

Duke u pozicionuar ne menyre me specifike jam i detyruar te perdor termin Hipoteza dhe jo Teoria, dhe kjo per aresyen e thjeshte se formulimi i Darvinit nuk ka bindur boten shkencore dhe me c'duken "bathet e priftit" as qe ka per t'a bindur.

Ngelet forme primitive besimi e koheve moderne.

----------


## huggos

Moment..

Edhe mua me pelqen ti pranoj gjerat shpejt, por mos te harrojme se Darwinizmi eshte nje teori qe ne shek. e kaluar shkaktoi nje tronditje te fuqishme ne te gjithe shkencat duke hapur nje epoke te re...

Evolucion ne kuptimin e mirefillte egziston, por c'lloj evolimi eshte le ta leme per diskutim...

huggos

----------


## baobabi

Ashtu eshte

Hipoteza pati jehone te madhe dhe madje edhe sot NeoDarvinistet kane riformuluar hipotezen origjine.

Duket se edhe vete hipoteza evoluon.

Madje evoluimi i hipotezes morri edhe formen e vet me te perpunuar tek hipoteza e Engelsit dhe Marksit dhe qe u quajt me vone marksizem

Dhe me tej akoma evoluoi tek ajo qe u quajt marksizem-leninizem

Dhe me afer akoma, u zbatua ne menyre krijuese ne Shqiperi dhe u quajt Enverizem.

----------


## Sokoli

Kujtoja se do dilnim ketu pas 50 replikash me bishtra majunesh etj  :majmun duke kercyer: 
Bao te pergezoj per menyren si i gjykon gjerat, i duhen ca si ti forumit.

Me kenaqesi po ve re se po shtohet numri i diskutanteve te vertete ne kete kend.

Tani, hidhemi ke Darvini:
A ka qef njeri te shkojme me thelle, se Bao sa e ka gervishur.
Dhe nese ka ndokush deshiron te shkojme me thelle, deri sa me thelle dhe ne c'derjtim? Ne ate politik apo ate shkencor (se historiku perfshihet ne te dyja ne fakt)). 


p.s.
Nese dikush do te merret me te parin, rekomandohet t'i apeloje emendamentit 5  :i qetë:  (per ata qe vertet dine se c'flasin, kuptohet).

----------


## Puhiza

Gjithe jeten duke u marre me ate qe thene te tjeret ngelem, 

po ne? ku jemi ne? cfare themi ne? sic duket historia ka ngelur ne vend....

----------


## Sokoli

> _Postuar më parë nga Puhiza_ 
> *Gjithe jeten duke u marre me ate qe kane thene te tjeret ngelem, 
> 
> po ne? ku jemi ne? cfare themi ne? sic duket historia ka ngelur ne vend....*



Me konkretisht?

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

hmmmm...vertet interesante kjo teme.
Se pari, dua te them se Darvinizmi nuk eshte nje hipoteze por teori. Nese hipoteza eshte nje supozim, teoria eshte dicka e vertetuar nga faktet. Eshte e vertete qe "Origjina e Llojeve" ishte mjaft radikale per kohen ne te cilen u shkrua. Per te qene me te qarte, tek "Origjina e Llojeve" Davini u perqendrua ne dy pika te rendesishme: 
1. argumentimin me fakte qe llojet nuk ishin krijuar ne format e tyre precedente por kishin evoluar
2. propozimin nje mekanizmi per evolucionin... selektimin natyror ( aftesi e pabarabarte e individualeve per tu shumuar dhe mbijetuar). 
Cuditerisht, ne te njejten kohe, nje tjeter natyralist anglez, Alfred Wallace qe punonte ne West Indies, zhvillon nje teori te ngashme per selektimin natyror, pothuaj identike me ate te Darvinit. Dy natyraliste provojne te njejten gje ne menyre te pavarur!
Teoria e Darvinit do te provonte edhe nje here  vertetesine e saj kur Mendeli zbuloi bazat e gjenetikes....asaj gjenetike qe sot eshte gati te klonoje njeriun.  Dhe ju me thoni se nuk ka evolucion????????
E pra, Darvinizmi nuk provon si eshte krijuar bota, por si ka evoluar ajo. Per mendimin tim, krijimi i botes dhe evolucioni i saj jane dy koncepte krejt te ndryshme.

----------


## Sokoli

Ncuq, Ncuq, Ncuq...

Nuk e di c'moshe ke, por meqe na jetoke ne USA (si shume Korcare te tjere), duhet te kesh degjuar se jane bere vite tashme qe Darvinizmi eshte ndaluar me ligj te studiohet neper shkolla.
Edhe nje gje tjeter qe duhet ta dish meqe jeton ne USA.
Egziston nje lende e re qe quhet "Filozofia e Shkences" dhe vitet e fundit ka filluar te praktikohet neper universitetet amerikane. 
Nje nga perkufizimet kryesore qe mesohet gjate atij kursi, eshte: *Nuk ka egzistuar e as egziston ne Bote shkencetar qe te provoje teorite e tij. Teorite qe jane pranuar me marrveshje te perbashketa (ku bazohet njohuria qe kemi une e ti) Nderkombetare, thjesht jane pranuar si te verteta pasi ka shume evidence per to.*
Pra, s'ka burre nene mbi dhe te provoje teorine e tij. Thjesht ka pasur ndonje qe ka arritur te gjeje shume evidence, asgje me teper.

Hidhemi te Darvini tani:
Sa per dijeni, kane filluar te qarkullojne materiale te shtypura kohet e fundit (artikuj dhe libra shkencore e jo shkencore) ne te cilat thuhet se teoria e Darvinit jo vetem qe ka dale e pabaze, por qe edhe ato pak "prova" qe egzistojne jane te fabrikuara!!!  :i habitur!: 

Sa per t'ju prezantuar me mendimet e Charles Darwin po u them njerin perj tyre:
Darvini ka hedhur hipotezen e inteligjences rracore. (Hajde rracizem hajde)Ai thoshte se rraca e bardhe eshte me inteligjente se rracat e tjera, ndersa rracen e zeze e vinte ne fund te listes se tij inteligjente. 
Te mos harrojme te dashur bashkeforumas se ne kohe te Darvinit (e Baba Qemos), shkencetaret tane te ndritur mendonin se inteligjenca e njeriut varej nga madhesia e trurit. Kjo teori inteligjente mbi inteligjencen ra poshte pas vdekjes se Albert Einsteinit. Kur u konstatua se truri i tij ishte relativisht i vogel, kjo teori ra poshte menjehere.
 (mendoni per nje moment se mbi cfare bazash qesharake jane ndertuar perrallat qesharake ne te cilat jeton shoqeria jone qesharake.  Dhe mos harroni qe keto jane shtyllat e diturise njerzore, hahaha).

Nejse se ishim te Darvini. Kohet e fundit thuhet se eshte provuar qe provat e teorise darviniane jane te fabrikuara.

Po te fillosh pastaj e te merresh edhe me disa shkencetare mjerane te cilet ne pamundesi per t'u shkeputur nga Darvinizmi, i zgjaten jeten asaj teorie edhe per disa dekada duke i bere disa ndryshime te cilat na jane shfaqur me tej me emrin Neo Darvinizmi.

Nejse, mua nuk me preokupon kjo.
*Ajo gje qe me ve ne mendime, eshte fakti se shume intelektuale sot (mbi mesataren shumica), jane te detyruar te "besojne" ne Darvinizem.*
A ka njeri ndonje koment per kete qe thashe me siper?

----------


## baobabi

Posi skam

Ajo pakice qe pranon Darvinizmin esht e te detyruar ta pranoje sepse e vetmja alternative e Darvinizmit eshte Zoti.

Pra qe te mos pranojne Zotin, krijuesin, pranojne Darvinin.

Si thoni ju , kush e krijoi boten Zoti apo Darvini?

Qe te jem me i sakte Darvini krijoi krijimin.

Sokol. Nuk po rri pa te komplimentuar dhe jo per te te kthyer reston.

"Ke stil"


Sec mu kujtua Arkimedi me leven e tij

Tha ai. Me jepni nje pike ku te mbeshtes leven se do e leviz boten me leven time.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

wow....pse nuk thoni ju qe diskutimi sa vjen e behet me interesant.

Sokol, meqenese qenke edhe ti ne USA....Si duket andej nga Michigan-i po fryjne erera te reja....nuk do te me surprizonte ndonje ide revolucionare e juaja:P
Meqe zoterote thenke se Darvini na qenka ndaluar te studjohet neper shkolla....tani  e mora vesh qe universiteti im qenka kunder ligjit (zoti na shpetofte)

Une fola per ate c'ka eshte vertetuar nga shkenca, dhe per sa i perket llomotitjeve te asaj "Filozofise se Shkences" apo atyre thashethemeve te gazetave, ato po i le per ju meqenese qenkeni ekspert ne kete fushe :buzeqeshje:  

Njerzit kane besuar dhe do te besojne ne teorine e evolucionit derisa te dalin prova* qe te provojne te kunderten...dhe te tilla nuk kane dale akoma. Gjithsesi, nese prova te tilla dalin, une jam gati te jap "doreheqjen" :buzeqeshje: 

Diskutim te kendshem!

----------


## Prototype

Eh cna ka bere ai darvinizmi neve po mire mire se zoti ka per ta gjykuar  :buzeqeshje: 

thone qe hitleri atje e mori idene e rracave prej tij dhe bere gjith ato idjotlluqe ndonjehere kta te keqinjte i shfrytezojne idete e gjenive si te duan vete hehehehhee  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sokoli

Nese nuk e ke kuptuar qe shumica e fjalive te mia jane alegorike, po te ilustroj me nje shembull. 
T'e besh insinuata te tilla, eshte si te te them une per ate shprehjen tende: _"tani e mora vesh qe universiteti im qenka kunder ligjit..."_
Pse moj paske universitet tendin ti? :i habitur!:   Po te tere per vete e ke? Qenke e pasur ti, pse s'thua. Po bej ndonje donacion forumit se po na e ligjeron edhe me teper mbase.

Qe darvinizmi nuk eshte me lende neper shkolla kete e di dhe macja, kurse qe te kesh debatuar darvinizmin ne klase nuk do te thote qe ke bere teorine e darvinizmit ne klase, por qe ke pas nje mesues darvinist.

Diku je shprehur : _ "Jam gati te jap doreheqjen"_
Cdoreheqje moj korcarke? Pse kush te zgjodhi ty? 
Lexo c'ke shkruar, dhe nese ke shkuar vertet ne shkolle te mire do shohesh qe ke bere debat vetem me veten tende.

*Ne ketu po diskutojme darvinizmin ne kuadrin e impaktit qe ka ai mbi shoqerine etj, jo cfare permban teoria e lendes qe qenka degjuar ne shkolle.*








Baome pelqen c'thua. Ajo eshte shume e vertete. Ky eshte edhe thelbi i debatit tone mbi Darvinizmin. 
Pra, shume "mendje" jane evolucioniste, vetem sepse e kane te veshtire te pranojne Perendine. Pra qe te korrigjohet ky gabim, duhet te dale nje teori e re e cila i kenaq te dyja palet. 
Nuk duhet nenvleftesuar as teoria e jashtokesoreve, megjithese jam i bindur qe me kapacitetin qe kane forumistet tane intacore do te kthehet shpejt ne nje debat qesharak.
Pra, te mos shperndahemi me shume: * Intelektuali i sotem Darvinist eshte i tille vetem se e ka te veshtire te pranoje egzistencen e Zotit.*
A ka ndonje koment joironik per kete?

----------


## alvi

"Intelektuali qe e ka te veshtire te pranoje Darvinizmin, eshte i tille vetem sepse eshte me e lehte te pranoje ekzistencen e Zotit."
Lojerat e fjaleve jane te lehta dhe nuk sjellin ndonje te mire.
Darvinizmi, si teori, makes sense, dhe un nuk e di se c'prova kerkohen ketu, sidomos nganjerez qe ende besojne se Maria, pati femije ndonese e virgjer?!
Ju lutem, mos i ofendoni inteligjencen te tjereve.
Teoria e Darvinit provohet c'do dite, ne natyre, ku peshku i masdh e ha te voglin, dhe ku i vogli zhvillon mekanizma mbrojtjeje.
Per sa i perket rracave, te ndikuara nga kushtet ku jetojne, jane te zhvilluara ne menyre qe ti pershtaten sa me mire mbijeteses ne ato kushte.
Te bardhet, meqenese jetojne kryesisht ne vende te ftohta, duhej te mendonin me shume, pasi kuhej tu ruheshin elementeve te natyres, duhej te tregoheshin te zgjuar, qe te siguronin gjahun, ushqimin dhe mbijetesen.
Te zinjte, ne krahun tjeter, ishin ne vende te ngrohta, ku mbijetesa konsistonte ne hipjen ne pme per te marre bananen ose arren e kokosit, dhe per te vrapuar e tu ikur me vrap grabitqareve.
Pra tek njeri u zhvillua truri, tek tjetri "kembet."
Per mendimin tim, ndonese mund te kete boshlleqe, teoria e Darvinit eshte me e sakta.  Mos te harrojme kohen se kur u zhvillua kjo teori, ne ate kohe kundeshtaret e Darvinit, zinin be se toka ishte katrore, dhe se ishte qendra e universit.
Ky eshte mendimi im mbi temen.

----------


## baobabi

Korca,

Beje diskutimin me kembe ne toke se po fluturon me duket.
Thua njerezit. Cilet njerez? Te gjithe njerezit?

Ja po te sjell ne ndihme aritmetiken qe te te ndihmoje sado pak.

Si mendon ti Korca sa besimtare ka mbi glob?

Ok. Nga 6 miliarde njerez qe ka mbi glob ka mbi 2 miliarde besimtare kristiane, mbi 1.2 miliarde besimtare myslimane dhe po kaq budiste.

Pjesa me e madhe e atyre qe nuk besojne tek Zoti jetojne ne Kine.

Pra sic e sheh edhe vete tablone aritmetike te problemit del se "njerezit" e tu ngelen nje grup i paperfillshem.

Sic edhe shume shkencetare kane pohuar vete, edhe ti pasi te thellohesh gjithmone e me shume ne shkence dhe fakte do konkludosh si edhe ata se Darvinizmi eshte ceshtje besimi.

Alvi me kujtove Don Kishotin

----------


## xhelil

Darvini
the
Teoria etij
  Me vjen keq qe per perkrahesit e darvinizmit ditet sa vijne dhe pakesohen.
Sigurishte qe teoria e tij ose me sakt Hipoteza nuk ka kaluar pa buje qe me fillimet e saja por dhe tani me perpjekjet e jashtezakonshme te neodarvinizmit duket qarte se ka ngelur nje hipoteze .
Ne Shqiperi kur une kam mbaruar si biollog e kemi sdudiuar si hipoteze.
Ne Angli ku ka zanafillen vete hipoteza dhe Darvini nuk arriti asnjehere qe te sdudiohet si teori shkencore por vetem si hipoteze qe shume shpejte u zevendesua me programe te tjera dhe ka me shume 60 vjete qe Darvini si teori nuk sdudiohet ne asnje shkolle angleze e cfare rrangu qofte kjo shkolle.
Po kush jane arsyet:
Sigurishte qe jane te shumta por ajo me baze dhe me e pranueshme eshte ajo e shoqerise njerezore.
Disa kene shkruajtur ketu qe peshku i madh e hane te voglin 
Jam dakorte me kete po une pyes:
Njeriu i madh e hane te voglin,tani e keqja eshte se une nuk dua pergjigje per kete sepse dote ishte shume me kontradita .
Po keshtu eshte quajtur dhe hipoteza Darviniane kontraditore dhe jo e bazuar ne fakte shkencore.
Kur merret nje teori si e vertete do te thote qe ti nuk mund te gjesh asnje fakte qe te bjere ne kundershtim me kete teori.
Faktet flasin ndryshe ka me shume se nje argumente qe te jete 100% ne kundershtim me Darvinizmin,gje qe hedhe poshte ate qe thashe me pare qe nuk mund te quhet teori se nuk mundi qe ta provoje po nuk po mundet edhe nedarvinizmi qe te vertetoje qe eshte teori.
Kur faktet shkencore jane me se te sakta tani se europiane jane paseardhes te njerezve me ngjyre qe te jeme  me sakte eshte plotesishte e bazuar ne fosilet njerezore qe jane gjetur ne lindjen e mesme dhe ne afrike dhe australi.
Jeta merret si e tille sic po jetojme ne sote te pakten 10000 por gjithashtu po te shtosh ketu qe globi yne i nenshtrohet ngrirjes dhe shkrirjes periodike dhe kjo periudhe qe jetojme ne eshte ajo e shkrirjes ajo kehe teper teper e shkurter e theksoj kete qe pati Darvini per vezhgim nuk mudi te jape konkluzion te sakte ose te themeloi nje teori ku te bazohej e ardhmja e evolucionit 
Keshtu qe vete Darvini e ka pranuar evolucionin pjeserishte gje qe nuk eshte shkencore 
Duke u bazuar ne praktike dhe me se shumti ne krahasime vizuale Darvini pa dashje injoroj shume fakte shkencore qe e beri shume kontraditore hipotezen e vet.
Darvini vete qe me shume nje revolucionar ne njohjen e biologjise se sa nje shkencetar.
Me pelqeu shkrimi i Sokolit ku ka prekur trurin e Anjshtanit qe si pas Darvinit do te ishte jo intelegjente ketu do te shtoja se ne ate kohe filluan qe te bejne nje klasifikim te njerezve edhe nga madhesia e kokes dhe paraqitja e jashtme puna arriti deri aty sa duke sdudiuar kafken e nje fosili njerezore behet fjale sa e madhe dhe skeleti i trashe apo i holle ky njeri ka qene i zgjuar apo budalla,frikacak,trim,kriminel etj...

----------


## alvi

Njeriu i madh, e ka pas ngrene te voglin, para se i vogli te shpikte armet e zjarrit.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Egziston nje lende e re qe quhet "Filozofia e Shkences" dhe vitet e fundit ka filluar te praktikohet neper universitetet amerikane. Nje nga perkufizimet kryesore qe mesohet gjate atij kursi, eshte: Nuk ka egzistuar e as egziston ne Bote shkencetar qe te provoje teorite e tij. Teorite qe jane pranuar me marrveshje te perbashketa (ku bazohet njohuria qe kemi une e ti) Nderkombetare, thjesht jane pranuar si te verteta pasi ka shume evidence per to.
> Pra, s'ka burre nene mbi dhe te provoje teorine e tij. Thjesht ka pasur ndonje qe ka arritur te gjeje shume evidence, asgje me teper.


Nje gje nuk marr vesh une....jam une qe nuk te kam kuptuar alegorine ty apo ti mua?  Apo e merr vesh me mire se une alegorine ti...hehehe...domosdo njeri i letrave ti :P  Meqe ra llafi...mesoje nje cike si perdoren thonjezat per punen e doreheqjes. Nese nuk del me sukses, po te them se jam e "vetezgjedhur"  :perqeshje:   Ahhh...se harrova punen e kontributit. Jam ca si e kursyer une...dhe sic e shifni edhe vete kam dhene vetem nja 5 postime  :perqeshje:  

Sikur nuk shkon qe c'do replike te ndiqet nga nje verejtje femijenore...please grow up!

Nuk kam thene kurre se kam debatuar per Darvinizmin, por teorine e tij e kemi studjuar per ate c'ka ajo eshte. Ka te meta, pasi shume gjera ishin ende te panjohura ne ate kohe, por kjo nuk mund te hedhe poshte gjithe evidencen per evolucionin. Teorite gjithashtu evolojne, persosen...dhe kjo gje ndodhi dhe me teorine e Darvinit qe sot duket primitive. 

Sa per ate qe thuhet se teorite nuk jane provuar kurre, vetem pranuar me marreveshje...ketu e djallosni fare. Persihatje te tilla te futin ne qorrsokak.......Shkenca eshte vetem prove, "forumistet e mi"  Dhe ti mohosh shkences proven, eksperimentin, do te thote qe ajo ka vdekur...dhe une nuk e gelltis dot kete.  

Sa per ato verejtejt e Baobabi-t, nuk ma prishin shume terezine per sa kohe qe fshihet pas hijes se Sokolit.

Se si shume e zgjata...por po e shof qe ky diskutimi po evolon...dhe per ata qe e dine kuptimin e evolucionit (regres ose progres) e marrin me mend se ku po shkon.

----------


## baobabi

Degjo Korca

Mire do jete qe te respektosh tjetrin. Qe te behesh shkencetar i mire duhet te jesh edhe njeri i mire. Dhe njeri i mire behesh kur respekton te tjeret.

Po t'a terheq pak verejtjen sepse verej nota ofenduese ne postimin e mesiperm.

Ti po pate ndonje argument per te debatuar eja e debatojme per problemin.

Tek postimi i meparshem une te kam treguar tablone e plote te evoluimit te hipotezes se Darvinit.

Duket qe ti nuk i ke treguar kujdes etapave te ketij evoluimi.

Por si cdo gje qe do kohen e vet edhe ti kohen perpara e ke.

Apo te duket se ke studjuar mjaft dhe tani ka ardhur koha qe te japesh mend.

Po qe se eshte keshtu po te keshilloj perseri se te mesuarit kurre nuk mbaron.

Tani po i kthehem edhe njehere etapave te evoluimit te evolucionit.

Po ndalem tek problemi i njeriut.

Hipoteza e Darvinit me seleksionimin natyror nuk kishte pergjigje se si nga ky lloj seleksionimi lindi njeriu.

Pas ca kohe, Engelsi "zbuloi" se njeriu kishte ardhur nga majmuni nepermjet punes. Pra ai kishte filluar qe te perdorte duart spontanisht per te kapur objekte dhe pak nga pak ndryshoi edhe menyren e te ecurit.

Por Engelsi e "studjoi" me tej problemin. Ai "zbuloi" se keta "majmune" jetonin ne kope dhe kjo menyre jetese u quajt "komuniteti primitiv" ku individet ishin te barabarte dhe jetonin ne paqe.

Mbas disa kohesh ne histori njeriu filloi te organizohej mbi baze fisesh dhe kryetaret e ketyre fiseve filluan te devijonin nga organizimi i "komunitetit primitiv" dhe shoqeria ra ne "rendin skllavopronar" ku njerezit nuk ishin me njelloj si me pare por shiteshin e bliheshin.

Ne analogji me seleksionimin natyror Engelsi "zbuloi" kontradikten si mekanizmin qe e con shoqerine perpara.

Nga kontradikta midis sklleverve dhe skllavopronareve "zbuloi" Engelsi ra ky sistem dhe shoqeria kaloi ne nje sistem me te avancuar, sistemin feudal, ku njerezit nuk shiteshin dhe bliheshin por ata punonin argat.

Nga kontradikta midis feudaleve dhe bujkroberve u krijuan kushtet per kalimin ne nje sistem me te avancuar ate kapitalist ku edhe sot e kesaj dite jetojme ne.

Por Engelsi "zbuloi" me teper se bashku me Marksin.

Ata "zbuluan" se sistemi kapitalist ishte sistemi i fundit me shtypje e shfrytezim te njeriut nga njeriu dhe formuluan "teorine e socializmit shkencor".

Kjo "teori" rrodhi si rezultat i "zbulimeve" te pershkruara trashe me siper.

Shoqeria e Re e cila morri emrin komunizem do te ishte e tille ku nuk do te kishte prone private dhe shtypje e shfrytezim.

Per te shkuar tek kjo shoqeri ata"zbuluan" misionin historik te proletariatit i cili ishte revolucioni proletar.

Kjo "teori" u zbatua fillimisht mbas revolucionit te Tetorit 1917 ne Rusi dhe mbas luftes se dyte boterore ne Kampin Socialist.

Mbas shume vitesh "bashkejetese vllazerore" klasa puntore ne aleance me fshataresine kooperativiste hapi krahun, si ne Bashkimin e lavdishem Sovjetik, ashtu edhe ne vende te tjera, dhe ne fund hapi krahun edhe ne memedheun tone te dashur, fanar ndricues ne brigjet e Adriatikut.

Te uroj suksese ne mbarimin e studimeve dhe fat me vone

----------

